# Can crop sensor users expect something like the 35 f/1.8 in the near future?



## sagittariansrock (Sep 21, 2012)

The 35 f/1.8 is an excellent quasi-normal prime for the DX cameras (I say quasi-normal because it does not emulate my vision like a 50mm does although it has a similar field of view as 50mm in a FF). But on the Canon side, even though I have used the 28 f/1.8 I didn't like it much (I wouldn't say sharpness was the issue- I am not a sucker for pixel peeping- I just didn't like the images I shot- maybe my mistake), the 35 f/2 lacks USM which I prefer very much. Also both these are more expensive. Anything on the horizon for us crop-sensor users who cannot afford the 35 f/1.4? Any ideas?

P.S. I acknowledge there are other non-Canon primes in this range, but here I want to know if Canon has anything in the pipeline.


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 21, 2012)

I dont think Canon will release a 35mm 1.8. But theres already Rokinon/Samyang/etc. 35mm 1.4 or the Sigma 30mm 1.4 and soon sigma 35mm 1.4.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Sep 21, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> I dont think Canon will release a 35mm 1.8. But theres already Rokinon/Samyang/etc. 35mm 1.4 or the Sigma 30mm 1.4 and soon sigma 35mm 1.4.



I second the Sigma, will still see about price, but it'll be cheaper than the 35L, and should be good.


----------



## pasghik (Sep 25, 2012)

*No way.*

Nope.
35L is much better on APS-C than on a FF (I bought it for my old APS-C). 
If Canon make 35 f/1.8 they will kill sells of 35L which is much more profitable.

Canon updates and produces money cows - 70-200, 24-70, where from 1 lens they earn many hundreds if not thousand bucks.
They have little interest in small cheap crap like 50 f/1.8.


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 25, 2012)

+1

Eventually you will bite the bullet and purchase one of those nice L lenses. The EF 35mm f1.4L is even one of the cheaper L lenses.

Then suddenly you will be in a hurry to replace anything non-L with more L lenses. You get the picture...

With a 7D you are already poised to purchase L lenses. Should all those megapixels go to waste with lesser glass?

Next thing you know you will be upgrading to a 5D Mark III. Feels similar to a 7D, just with different image quality.

Now imagine Canon selling you a 35mm f1.8 for let's say 400$. There is already a 35mm f2 available, which is even cheaper. There would be no L goodness, no reason to purchase more. You might just end up as a customer lost to upselling/upgrading.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 25, 2012)

Sigma 30mm.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 25, 2012)

As I mentioned, we are aware of the non-Canon offerings, and that was not the point of the post. Hopefully the Sigma 35 1.4 will avoid the AF inconsistencies and QC issues of the APS-C 30mm. 
Back on topic- Firstly, Nikon does have a 35 f/1.8 and a 35 f/1.4- they seem to cohabit happily. They fill entirely different niches in the line-up. Secondly, if the 35 f/1.8 is APS-C, then it doesn't step on it's big brother's toes. Thirdly, the 35 f/2 is really old and clunky. The fact that we readily consider Rokinon and Sigma should worry Canon into getting something inexpensive and efficient (especially for videographers for whom the MF of Rokinon or AF issues of Sigma should be a non-issue). 
On the other hand, they might consider the 24 and 28 IS lenses to suffice and stay put . In that case, I hope the 35 f/1.4L II comes out soon and brings the I's price within reach...


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 26, 2012)

Another variant may be Canon coming up with a 35mm fsomething IS similar to the new 24mm and 28mm offerings. Canon does replace old lenses, which do not sell well. The problem with this may be when? I don't see this as a high priority issue for Canon.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 27, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> Another variant may be Canon coming up with a 35mm fsomething IS similar to the new 24mm and 28mm offerings. Canon does replace old lenses, which do not sell well. The problem with this may be when? I don't see this as a high priority issue for Canon.




Seems like standard primes for APS-C never is a priority for Canon. There is a bimodal distribution of APS-C users- a large number who buy APS-Cs for their (lower) price, and they only care about variable aperture standard zooms if at all they decide to upgrade from the kit. The other group consists of people who use the APS-C for their reach, and they only care about telephotos. It's almost like they discourage people from sticking with APS-C if they can afford a FF.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 27, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> Another variant may be Canon coming up with a 35mm fsomething IS similar to the new 24mm and 28mm offerings. Canon does replace old lenses, which do not sell well. The problem with this may be when? *I don't see this as a high priority issue for Canon.*


Especially not since they have released those two primes as well as the 40mm pancake. A new 35mm at f/1.8 would either have to be priced like the 20-ishmm primes (so, $500+), or it would render the pancake somewhat obsolete very quickly after its release.

I actually think its possible that the pancake is the replacement for the 35mm, with them updating the 35L as well in the coming months.


----------



## anden (Sep 28, 2012)

The 28 f/1.8 have received very mixed reviews, from really questionable to highly recommended. Perhaps give it another chance?


----------



## Menace (Sep 28, 2012)

I think it's highly unlikely Canon will release a 35 1.8 IMHO 

Cheers


----------

